

Paulo Coelho Supports The Pirate Bay - mercurio
http://torrentfreak.com/paulo-coelho-supports-the-pirate-bay-090415/

======
ErrantX
"It is a shame that his email went unnoticed"

The gloss over that fact very quickly: the investigative side of me was
suspicious straight away. Why ignore the email? It's a good coup.

I could well be over suspicious though. :)

